# Fabuloso?



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay, I have seen this (Fabuloso) mentioned in several posts. What kind of cleaner is it, why do you all love it so much, and where do you get it? Everyone who mentions it seems to rave about it.

Thanks!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It is a liquid floor cleaner, kind of like Mr. Clean. It smells wonderful, no matter which fragrance you buy. I get mine at the local Dollar General for less than 2 bux a bottle. Best part about it? It gets my son to mop more often cuz he likes the smell!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool. I am about out of floor cleaner, and we have a DG in town. I will give this a try. So it comes in more that one fragrance? Any recommendations?


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

My Latest Cleaning Lady Insisted I Get Some. Awful "loud" Fragrance, Which Lingers, Doesnt Clean Better Than Plain Water.

Actually, I Got Two Bottles For Her. The Second Bottle Got Itself Completely Poured On A Weed.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I prefer the blue stuff. It smells great, lingers a while, but mostly smells fresh n clean. I use it about twice a week in the kitchen, mostly for the trash can.


----------

